# Unprotected Species



## Muddy Water (Mar 9, 2011)

If anybody could clarify it for me (because, once again, the hunting regulations doesn't make it obvious) is there no closed season for all unprotected species or does it just apply to coyotes? I know it's a stupid question, but I'd rather not learn the hard way.


----------



## pokey (Mar 9, 2011)

§ 27-1-28.  Taking of nongame species


   (a) Except as otherwise provided by law, rule, or regulation, it shall be unlawful to hunt, trap, fish, take, possess, or transport any nongame species of wildlife, except that the following species may be taken by any method except those specifically prohibited by law or regulation:

   (1) Rats;

   (2) Mice;

   (3) Coyotes;

   (4) Armadillos;

   (5) Groundhogs;

   (6) Beaver;

   (7) Fresh-water turtles;

   (8) Poisonous snakes;

   (9) Frogs;

   (10) Spring lizards;

   (11) Fiddler crabs;

   (12) Fresh-water crayfish;

   (13) Fresh-water mussels; and

   (14) Nutria.

(b) The nongame species enumerated in subsection (a) of this Code section may be taken by any method except those specifically prohibited by law or regulation.

(c) Nothing in this Code section shall be construed to authorize the taking of any species which is protected under the federal Endangered Species Act of 1973, P.L. 93-205, as amended, or under any state law which has as its purpose the protection of endangered or threatened species.


----------



## Muddy Water (Mar 9, 2011)

But is it okay to take those species at any time of the year?


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Mar 9, 2011)

24/7/365 by any legal means.


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 9, 2011)

Add English Sparrows and Starlings to that list.


----------



## ELIWAITS (Mar 9, 2011)

You can trap otter but i dont know of an otter season for hunting but they are not listed as non game is it legal at any time to shoot one other than if he is caught in a trap?


----------



## Son (Mar 9, 2011)

Except those, codes etc...  just about as clear as mud unless you have those code books. I believe some turtles are protected.


----------



## fishtail (Mar 9, 2011)

Much many are allowed to be shot out of normal seasons.
Add Collared Doves (Eurasian) to the list.


----------



## huntfish (Mar 10, 2011)

Guess killing rattlesnakes, cottonmouths, and copperheads are illegal then.   They're venemous, not poisonous.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Mar 10, 2011)

fishtail said:


> Much many are allowed to be shot out of normal seasons.
> Add Collared Doves (Eurasian) to the list.



The regs. state that the collard dove will not be counted towards your limit of mourning doves.

 I have not seen where it states that they are available anytime of year, nor are they listed with the other unprotected species.


----------



## ben300win (Mar 10, 2011)

HUNTFISH--They are gonna have to catch me cause I am killing every one I see. I hate them things. As Adam Sandlers mama says in Waterboy "Them things is of the DEBIL". lol


----------



## Coastie (Mar 12, 2011)

Muddy Water said:


> But is it okay to take those species at any time of the year?



What part of yes do you not understand?


----------



## Coastie (Mar 12, 2011)

ELIWAITS said:


> You can trap otter but i dont know of an otter season for hunting but they are not listed as non game is it legal at any time to shoot one other than if he is caught in a trap?



Otters are fur bearers and are covered by trapping regulations. You may only take them outside of trapping season if they are doing damage to a stocked pond and you get a permit.


----------



## germag (Mar 12, 2011)

huntfish said:


> Guess killing rattlesnakes, cottonmouths, and copperheads are illegal then.   They're venemous, not poisonous.



Good point....and absolutely correct. You can eat all of them you want...and even swallow the venom if you want and you won't die from it....it's not a poison.

I wish they would correct that in the book....it irritates me in the same way calling a magazine a "clip" irritates a lot of other folks.


----------



## germag (Mar 12, 2011)

Son said:


> Except those, codes etc...  just about as clear as mud unless you have those code books. I believe some turtles are protected.



Yes, there are several species of turtles and one species of tortoise that are found in Georgia that are protected.


----------



## fishtail (Mar 13, 2011)

LEON MANLEY said:


> The regs. state that the collard dove will not be counted towards your limit of mourning doves.
> 
> I have not seen where it states that they are available anytime of year, nor are they listed with the other unprotected species.


See page 23 of the current regulations.

Add Pigeons to the list.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Mar 13, 2011)

fishtail said:


> See page 23 of the current regulations.
> 
> Add Pigeons to the list.



You are correct.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Mar 19, 2011)

germag said:


> Good point....and absolutely correct. You can eat all of them you want...and even swallow the venom if you want and you won't die from it....it's not a poison.
> 
> I wish they would correct that in the book....it irritates me in the same way calling a magazine a "clip" irritates a lot of other folks.




Yep, poison is ingested and venom is injected.  Wish people would get it straight.


----------



## Throwback (Mar 19, 2011)

ELIWAITS said:


> You can trap otter but i dont know of an otter season for hunting but they are not listed as non game is it legal at any time to shoot one other than if he is caught in a trap?



If it's not one of the "kill them anytime" animals, and there is not a season to shoot it, then no you can't shoot it......

It's really not that hard....

T


----------



## Wes (Mar 25, 2011)

and even if there is no closed season....that's only on private land... if you are on a WMA the rules are different


----------



## UYD4L (Mar 25, 2011)

This has to be one of the most violated game laws on the books.


----------



## RdKill (Mar 25, 2011)

ALL non-venomous snakes are protected in GA.  A lot of people overlook this.  And a lot of people mistakingly assume all snakes found around water are cottonmouths.  Common snapping turtles are fair game.  It would be wise to avoid all other fresh water turtles.  There are a lot of similar species and it's easy to mistake unless you are heavy into herpetology...even then it can be tricky.  Gopher tortoises and box turtles are protected...but Gopher Tortoises are Federally protected.  Don't get caught even touching one.  DNR and US Fish and Game are quite attached to their Gopher tort population.


----------



## Rackbuster (Mar 25, 2011)

Venomous or poisonous are the same in my book.Either one will make you graveyard dead.
Round my house they are going to be extinct if I see them.


----------



## Ihunt (Apr 5, 2011)

Germag-you will get sick if you swallow snake venom and you have stomach issues that allow the venom to leak out. i.e. Chrohn's,Ulcerative Colatis, Stomach ulcers,etc. I am not a doctor but I do watch CSI. Hope the info. they passed was correct.


----------

